# Outside lane dawdlers



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Since I got this car I notice wankers dawdling in the outside lane so much more than before. MOVE OVER YOU WANKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Just drive with the Xenons on and gain on them really fast - sometimes the 'oh, car with bright headlights gaining fast - possibly police Omega?' thought causes them to pull over before they then think ' oh, flash git in sports car, in a hurry, I'll show them' mentality takes over and they just sit there!

Doesn't always work though!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> before they then think ' oh, flash git in sports car, in a hurry, I'll show them' mentality takes over and they just sit there!


or are just over taking a line of cars and keeping a good distance to the car in front and dont want to move over for the aggressive wanker driving up their arse Xenons or not


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Not if they are BMW drivers. Since I got my car all I get is arsehole driving from people in BMW's 

Is it the same in the UK as Europe? They have a real attitude problem towards Audi's which makes me react - resulting in me having an attitude problem to them. twats.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Loose the "L" plate Â 

I know what its for, but doesn't stop it looking crap.

Can't you get the No.plate version. ?


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Its L for Luxembourg - you legally have to have it here.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I'm not talking motorway here, I'm talking suburban dual carriageway!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Craig,

as of July 3, Luxembourg is adopting the European Standard Nr plate, which means we can get new plates and get rid of the L.

The car will look a lot tidier.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Stuart,

Superb - answers R 14N's question as well.

Anyway back to the topic of the thread - outside lane dwellers - what a bunch of wankers especially the BMW kind.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ok - can i add the slow fucks who pull out into the overtaking lane at least a mile away from the car they want to pass...

and the lone BMW cruising down the overtaking lane all to himself when all the others are clear.

and the cu.nts on their mobiles etc etc...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And the European Lorry Drivers who ain't twigged they have to look in the other mirror before changing lanes - the number of times the Bastards have tried to sideswipe me is unbelievable


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Its not just cars that dawdle on the outside lane.
I was going south down the M6 a few weeks ago, slowed down due to the usual invisible road block. Looked in rearview to find a 35 tonne lorry bearing down on me making it three lorries across (and before any smart alec says anything it was only three lanes wide  ). It was from Portugal i think and he didn't give a sh*t, not moving back when the rolling road block moved out of the way from us and we sped back up to normal : motorway speeds, he just stayed there at his limited top speed!
All the UK lorries were flashing like something possesed - quite funny really.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> or are just over taking a line of cars and keeping a good distance to the car in front and dont want to move over for the aggressive wanker driving up their arse Â Xenons or not


No, it's easy to tell the difference - based on their actions.
I'll often drive with dipped beam on on a motorway for safety reasons, especially if I need to get a move on (And Xenons aren't always seen as dipped beams). I actually hate driving along for say 30miles with another car trying to do roughly the same speed, so I'll actually speed up or slow down to avoid the situation. And I don't like it if another driver obviously speeds up just to keep up with me - BMW driver or not!
I'll drive to the pace I need to drive to (within certain limits) to achieve my goal, and if some wanker is obviously dawdling in the outside lane, he should fucking well pull over - but even then I won't undertake (unless it starts getting dangerous and they start braking right in front of you at 69+mph!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have been driving a 1.8 Mondeo estate fully loaded for the last 10 days. Oh boy...it is so slow compared to the TT. Overtaking was taking ages!

So when other cars overtake and they have less power than the TT we should be more patient and understanding that they simply can't overtake fast enough, like we do, and they are likely to spend a long time there.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I'm just saying that it's pretty easy to assess whether someone is intentionaly trying to piss you off or not.
Show me any car, and I could probably guess it's BHP to within 20 BHP, so I'd know if it was intentionally dawdling or not.
(....And yes, the wifes 1.8 Mondeo estate with all my fishing gear in it is not particularly quick!)


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Don't even get me started on mid-lane hoggers then...

...oh, ok. Bunch of cap wearing, glove toting, slipper donning, caravan hitching, granada "ghia" (like that's supposed to mean ANYTHING..) owning, cushion in the parcel shelf loving, wife with face like a bag of smashed crabs sitting, crochet knitting, cardigan owning, warm beer suppin', elasticated slacks wearing, "news of the world offers are good value for money" supporting, mid-lane hogging Jiz Merchants.

Ahthankyuu.


----------

